# Far cry primal



## sballotello (31 Maggio 2016)

Ho comprato oggi questo gioco, non mi hafatto una grande impressione. Lo ha preso qualcun'altro?


----------



## Jino (31 Maggio 2016)

Proprio perchè nemmeno a me ha fatto una grande impressione ho evitato di prenderlo.


----------



## sballotello (5 Giugno 2016)

mi sto ricredendo..un gioco atipico senza bombe , megamitragliatrici..


----------

